# List in 3 Spalten ausgeben



## hammer12 (19. Oktober 2004)

*Liste in 3 Spalten ausgeben*

Ich habe eine Liste von Begriffen (variable Anzahl) und möchte diese mit Hilfe von CSS ohne Tabellen in 3 Spalten ausgeben?
Die Begriffe werden mittels PHP aus einer DB ausgelesen.

Welche CSS-Befehle brauche ich dafür (Positionierung)?


----------



## flooo (19. Oktober 2004)

warum nicht tabellen, wenn es listen sind, ist eine Tabelle doch gerechtfertigt
flooo


----------



## hammer12 (19. Oktober 2004)

weniger code -> weniger traffic, hoffe ich jedenfalls

ich denke es geht so ähnlich wie in diesem beispiel:
nur wie bekomme ich die dritte spalte rein?


<html>
  <head>
    <style type="text/css">
    #main {
      width: 100px;
    }

    #left {
      float: left;
      width: 50px;

    }

    #right {
      float: right;
      width: 50px;
    }
    </style>
  </head>
  <body>
    <div id="main">
      <div id="left">Links</div>
      <div id="right">Rechts</div>

    </div>
  </body>
</html>


----------



## ByeBye 23291 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi Hammer 12,

vielleicht gehts so:

<html>
<head>
<style type="text/css">
#links {
position: absolute; z-index: 1; top: 100px; left: 5px; width: 50px; height: 25px; visibility: visible;
}
#mitte {
position: absolute; z-index: 2; top: 100px; left: 55px; width: 50px; height: 25px; visibility: visible;
}
#rechts {
position: absolute; z-index: 3; top: 100px; left: 105px; width: 50px; height: 25px; visibility: visible;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="links">Links</div>
<div id="mitte">Mitte</div>
<div id="rechts">Rechts</div>
</body>
</html>

?
Gruss


----------



## Quaese (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

notiere folgende CSS-Klasse im Head

```
.spalte{ float: left;
         width: 120px;}
```
Damit kannst Du mehr Spalten nebeneinander erstellen.

```
<div class="spalte">Spalte 1</div>
<div class="spalte">Spalte 2</div>
<div class="spalte">Spalte 3</div>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## hammer12 (22. Oktober 2004)

danke. klappt jetzt alles.


----------

